# Can't send picture attachments on Yahoo mail



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I need to urgently send some pictures to a recipient on Yahoo mail, but the pictures are not attaching.

All that happens is that the little loading circle just spins there for ages and nothing happens.

I've even reduced the size of the pics from 1mb down to 400kb and yet nothing. 

Is the mail just bugged, or is there a problem with the format? I'm using .jpg format.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I use yahoo mail all the time and get problems like that with all kinds of attachments (incl. pdf). In my experience it is best to leave it for 30 min and then try again. Most likely it will then work. Yahoo mail is not exactly reliable.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I left the thing to load for 30 minutes and it didn't work.

I got a red triangle next to my attachments saying "3 files cannot be sent". 

Should I try to change the format of the pictures?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

You can try that but I don't think that's the problem.

Don't let it load for 30min. If it doesn't work straight away it simply won't work at all. Log off and log back in in half an hour. Try then.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, my e-mail was seriously bugged.

I logged out and logged back in after which I was flooded with about 50 unread new messages which were not displaying correctly.

Looks like remaining logged in for a long time makes the e-mail malfunction.

Thanks for your help, Lisa.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am pretty much permanently logged in and it doesn't mess up that way with me.

What I do notice though is that I sometimes receive emails instantly and others take more than an hour to reach me.


----------

